# brexit and healthcare



## imjustme (Jun 25, 2016)

My parents moved to Italy under a year ago. One is actually Italian with Italian passport (although lived in UK for 50 years) but one parent is British, born in Britain with British passport, and just has received residency. 

They have healthcare needs at their age, and so I am a bit worried for the British one in particular since brexit.

Anyone heard what may happen in terms of access to free healthcare?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

At the moment, I suspect no one really knows what will happen. First Britain has to invoke Article 50, which is notification to the EU that the UK actually wants to withdraw. At that point some sort of proposition will be made regarding what sort of a "deal" the UK will be offered. And then the real "fun" starts.

However, my understanding is that in Italy healthcare coverage is available to all legal residents. So as long as both are considered resident there, they should be eligible for health care through the national system. Someone will come along and explain if this is not correct, I'm sure.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Shouldn't be an issue for either of them.

All Italians get "free" access. You pay your taxes and any ticket (co pay) but that's it.

The spouse would be covered. But assuming they've been married awhile the non Italian could apply for Italian citizenship.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

NickZ said:


> Shouldn't be an issue for either of them.
> 
> All Italians get "free" access. You pay your taxes and any ticket (co pay) but that's it.
> 
> The spouse would be covered. But assuming they've been married awhile the non Italian could apply for Italian citizenship.


Or, the non-Italian would pay an annual (calendar year) fee to join the system. The fee is based on personal income (that is, the mother's personal income, separated from any income directly attributed to the father). The minimum fee is quite low - a few hundred euros, if I recall correctly.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

accbgb said:


> Or, the non-Italian would pay an annual (calendar year) fee to join the system.


Nope. Foreign, co-resident spouses are in the "mandatory registration" category. It's free enrollment for them. If a local ASL is charging the "voluntary registration" fee, it shouldn't be.

There's no immediate problem, but in my view it would now be prudent for the non-Italian spouse to apply for Italian citizenship. That's the fastest, most effective way to protect and secure that spouse's rights.


----------

